# Training in Colorado.



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

I apologize in advance if something like this has been posted before, I searched the board but didn't find anything soooo yeah.

Does anyone have a list of Schutzhund Clubs in Colorado state or the SW four corners area (Utah, New Mexico, Arizona and Colorado)? I'd even look at Mondio or similar sports as well.

The only Schutzhund club I know about in CO is the one up in Denver, the name escapes me.

Thanks!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindzey Wills said:


> I apologize in advance if something like this has been posted before, I searched the board but didn't find anything soooo yeah.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of Schutzhund Clubs in Colorado state or the SW four corners area (Utah, New Mexico, Arizona and Colorado)? I'd even look at Mondio or similar sports as well.
> 
> ...



HI Linzey

See my reply in the youth in sports topic.
Colorado is a LOT bigger then Florida and things are a LOT further apart :-(
Do you have your drivers license yet and/or access to a car/truck?


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Lindzey
> 
> See my reply in the youth in sports topic.
> Colorado is a LOT bigger then Florida and things are a LOT further apart :-(
> Do you have your drivers license yet and/or access to a car/truck?


Will do.
I know, kinda wish someone would start something around the Durango area or something. I bet there would be a lot of interest! 

I can drive, but I won't have my permit until I'm 16 on the 31st of this month due to state laws and crap. Then I'll have to have my permit for a year before I can get an actual drivers license. I do have access to a car though and my Grandfather is willing to drive me to a club so long as it isn't too far away.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindzey Wills said:


> Will do.
> I know, kinda wish someone would start something around the Durango area or something. I bet there would be a lot of interest!
> 
> I can drive, but I won't have my permit until I'm 16 on the 31st of this month due to state laws and crap. Then I'll have to have my permit for a year before I can get an actual drivers license. I do have access to a car though and my Grandfather is willing to drive me to a club so long as it isn't too far away.


I couldn't find the email addresses of the ladies training in Durango. I'm waiting for an reply from someone that might
have them and will pass them on when/if I get them.
The main problem with the Durango group (and lots of others)
is finding and keeping a decoy. Did you ever do any decoy work?
The closest Working dog club will be in Los Alamos a little over 200 miles away. The good news is they train both Schutzhund and Mondio Ring 
http://www.endeavorwdc.org/


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I couldn't find the email addresses of the ladies training in Durango. I'm waiting for an reply from someone that might
> have them and will pass them on when/if I get them.
> The main problem with the Durango group (and lots of others)
> is finding and keeping a decoy. Did you ever do any decoy work?
> ...


Don't worry to much about it, and thank you for going through the trouble 
Eh, I hear you there. Good decoys can be hard to find. I did a little bit, nowhere near enough to work dogs, though I'm willing to learn. Have no idea who to go to to learn though 
I'm pretty tall (5'6") and have worked a few big dogs, so I know I wouldn't have much trouble- just getting in shape for it is all. Ooooh, thanks for the link!


----------



## Randy McKnight (May 18, 2011)

Hi Lindzy,

Drop me an email. When I was a USA member I was a certified Regional helper. Also have extensive experience in the suit doing French Ring. I decoy once in awhile for a Sch. competitor that comes up our way to train from Rio Rancho. NM. We live about an hour south of Cortez and go there frequently. As a matter of fact we are looking for a home in that area. Be glad to help you out. 

Randy 

[email protected]


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Randy McKnight said:


> Hi Lindzy,
> 
> Drop me an email. When I was a USA member I was a certified Regional helper. Also have extensive experience in the suit doing French Ring. I decoy once in awhile for a Sch. competitor that comes up our way to train from Rio Rancho. NM. We live about an hour south of Cortez and go there frequently. As a matter of fact we are looking for a home in that area. Be glad to help you out.
> 
> ...


WOW! That would be perfect!
I'll email you for sure, thanks a bunch Randy


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy McKnight said:


> Hi Lindzy,
> 
> Drop me an email. When I was a USA member I was a certified Regional helper. Also have extensive experience in the suit doing French Ring. I decoy once in awhile for a Sch. competitor that comes up our way to train from Rio Rancho. NM. We live about an hour south of Cortez and go there frequently. As a matter of fact we are looking for a home in that area. Be glad to help you out.
> 
> ...


Randy

It would be nice to see a club or training group in the Four Corners area. Are you still an active UScA member and certified helper? Maybe you could come up to Colorado Springs and do some Mondio Ring training? 
Are you the guy into Airedales?


----------



## Chris Allison (Jun 30, 2015)

I know this is old but I would be interested in getting involved in training. I'm in Farmington, NM. I have no experience at all but would like to learn.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Allison said:


> I know this is old but I would be interested in getting involved in training. I'm in Farmington, NM. I have no experience at all but would like to learn.


Endeavor Working Dog Club does Mondio and IPO and are in Los Alamos and are ~ 200 miles from you. Nothing closer


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like alot of New Mexico areas are pretty working dog dry. We have plans to move to Silver City in the next few years, and I know I'll be driving for multi-day training sessions.


----------



## Randy McKnight (May 18, 2011)

Just moved back to Cortez and would be interested in forming a training group in the 4-corners area. Not a club. IPO, Mondio, whatever. Let my suit go but would be willing to do suit work if you bring a suit. I don't want to be the only helper and would be willing to help someone interested in doing helper work or hopefully somebody with experience has moved into the area.

Randy McKnight

[email protected]


----------

